# www.fixmybootzips.com ??



## Asimmons (31 January 2008)

I sent off my £600 schneider boots to fixmybootzips.com/Lucy Francis in east sussex in Sept. Cheque cashed. No boots. No response to emails/phone calls to mobile(landline not receiving calls...hmmmmm!).Anyone else had problems? HELP!!


----------



## JessPickle (31 January 2008)

If your worried I would drive to the address listed on their website


Fix My Boot Zips
Flat 2
12 Frant Road
Tunbridge Wells
Kent
TN2 5SE


----------



## Asimmons (31 January 2008)

Thank you...but they aren't there anymore...I'm in Dorset! I rang the local police...they said go for civil debt reclaim via citizens' advice bureau....


----------



## henryhorn (31 January 2008)

Try doing an experien? search for her name, it might come up with a new address.. then go round there with a big stick and a doberman.. 
You might find facing her out (on your own not with the above) may just produce your unmended boots...
I hate people who do runners, we had someone in a cottage who took us for their electricity bill plus unpaid rent. They get dozens of letters still a year later from people they owe money to..


----------



## Asimmons (31 January 2008)

Thanks..I'll try that. I feel a prat for being so naive as to send the boots off in the first place...
Sorry about your non-payers...so depressing!


----------



## Dovorian (1 February 2008)

Anthea -  I know a girl in a similar position - they kept her Sarms, will  suggest she registers for HHO and pm's you.


----------



## Asimmons (1 February 2008)

Thank you! Have just been reading guidelines and realise should not have mentioned company...but don't know where to turn for help!


----------



## the watcher (1 February 2008)

Small claims court would appear to be your next step


----------



## mlm (1 February 2008)

you can only do a small claim throught the court if you have a  current address for her. if they were a limited company you  could  send to registered office. i have done a credit check and they are not a ltd company im afraid . even if you issued it at the address you have for her and win the case you still have to get the money out of her and you that means you need to enforce the judgement aand more expense for you.


----------



## Asimmons (1 February 2008)

That is SO depressing! How do people get away with this??? 
Thank you for your very sound advice, though. This is the first time I've used a forum and it's brilliant!


----------



## WishfulThinker (1 February 2008)

Fixmybootzips Uk
Belfield House 34 Charlton Road
Shepton Mallet
Somerset
BA4 5PA

t: 01749 344353
w: http://www.fixmybootzips.co.uk
e: Email Fixmybootzips Uk 

Found that on HOTFROG

and this on BT


L.C Francis
Tel: (01749) 890491 
Sunnyview North Wootton, North Wootton, Shepton Mallet, BA4 4AQ - Map


----------



## the watcher (1 February 2008)

WELL DONE Beau - I searched about 5 search engines and didn't manage to find anything!


----------



## WishfulThinker (1 February 2008)

I am a bit of a freak 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I managed to find the girl my ex once cheated on me with - over a year after the incident! 

BNot sure if that is an OLD address or a new one tho, but its a bit sus that there are 2 L francis in Shepton Mallet.   

My friend started Hartpury in 99, so I have asked her is she remembered an L francis there (cos I am now curious!)


----------



## Asimmons (1 February 2008)

Wow! All these detectives! Fab, Beau! I shall give it a try! Shepton isn't far for me...
THANKS!


----------



## spaniel (1 February 2008)

Might be worth a drive over there at the weekend.


----------



## WishfulThinker (1 February 2008)

Let me know how you get on.  I must say you have saved me from a nasty experience as I did consider them to fix my boots - but I think I will get a local to do them now.


----------



## Asimmons (1 February 2008)

BREAKING NEWS!!! Have just phoned the Shepton number and bf answered...apparently she is out shopping...ring again at 5-6pm...we shall see!!!
It's all getting terribly exciting!
Beau, you are a genius!!


----------



## WishfulThinker (1 February 2008)

I know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Unfortunately that means I am slightly mad as well!  

But glad you tracked her down - did you say u had an order in??  At least now you know where she is so you can send the police round as surely its theft to keep something thats not yours?


----------



## Asimmons (1 February 2008)

Slightly mad is prerequisite for being an interesting person!
She has my boots...she's cashed my cheque...3months ago...
It would be great to think that I could be competing in my zipped boots soon!
Fingers and anything else crossed.


----------



## WishfulThinker (1 February 2008)

Update us on how you get on later - you might want to hide ur number when u call her so she cant avoid you! and someone told me that calling more then 3 times a day is harassment so dont call her too much - Im sure a couple of us calling her every so often would help tho 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh also - is there anything you can do about getting the ££ back - like through the bank - how much was it you paid her like??


----------



## Asimmons (1 February 2008)

If my boots are returned be-zipped I shall be very happy. £70.
Won't harrass!
Will report back later!
Got to muck out now!


----------



## Asimmons (1 February 2008)

Apparently she is still out....I will try again later....


----------



## Asimmons (1 February 2008)

Maybe an innocent c***-up...apparently my boots are with an outfit called the Boot Shed and Lucy will phone tmrw pm to confirm they are there and have been done...Let's hope.


----------



## WishfulThinker (2 February 2008)

hang on, I thought SHE fixed them?? Hmm


----------



## Asimmons (2 February 2008)

Yeah, well....a long story about personal tragedy etc....who knows? Benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Asimmons (2 February 2008)

Had the phone call...boots will be posted back special delivery on Monday..so I shd get them Tues and then we can all breathe a sigh of relief that there was indeed an honest mistake rather than a new addition to the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Asimmons (5 February 2008)

I think my boots are back, though Postie came uncharacteristically early( ie, before 1pm!!) and I was schooling Saffron in a howling gale and didn't hear him....so now it's a trip to jolly old Yeovil to collect them. Will report on workmanship. Meanwhile, big thanks to all who helped, especially Beau!


----------



## WishfulThinker (5 February 2008)

No thanks needed, just glad you got your boots back - and in a way its sorted out the confusion about the service etc and why they were late, so if there are any more queries we know she is not a bad egg.  Apparently she is a very sweet friendly lady - says my friend who it turns out was at Hartpury with her.  

Small world. 

Have fun in your boots


----------



## Asimmons (5 February 2008)

I must say this forum-thingy is fab! Still totally defeated by the technology needed to upload photos...a simpleton's step-by-step guide wd be good...
Just off to Yeovil(e) now..to collect THE BOOTS!


----------



## Asimmons (5 February 2008)

Have collected boots. Fixed....slightly oddly, zip on inside, towards front with a tab and popper covering zip just below knee....interesting  to see if it rubs... I had expected the zip to be in the back seam. Hey ho.
Anyway, Fixmybootzips are OK after all. Phew.


----------

